# Two Satellite In Connections?



## DLBTiger (Mar 10, 2004)

Does this require anything more than a 1-2 splitter at the receiver?

Thanks 

Dave B


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

DLBTiger said:


> Does this require anything more than a 1-2 splitter at the receiver?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave B


Yes it does. This receiver requires two "Satellite in" connections from the dish. Either two straight from the LNBF or two coming from the same switch, or in the case of DP34 switches, the same bank of switches. In other words when you view the switch matrix, you will actually get two matrices, one for "Sat in 1" and one for "Sat in 2", and these two have to match exactly. They must be the same.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

You don't just split satellite signal.It si not like cable or OTA.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Just for reference, the above applies to all the x2x (721, 522, 322) boxes.


----------



## DLBTiger (Mar 10, 2004)

sluggo said:


> Yes it does. This receiver requires two "Satellite in" connections from the dish. Either two straight from the LNBF or two coming from the same switch, or in the case of DP34 switches, the same bank of switches. In other words when you view the switch matrix, you will actually get two matrices, one for "Sat in 1" and one for "Sat in 2", and these two have to match exactly. They must be the same.


I have a dish 500 which has 2-2x1 switches. As I understand your explanation and the diagram in the 921 manual, I remove 1 switch and take those 2 lines directly to the receiver. Is this correct?

For my edification, what is the difference between the 2x1 switch and a splitter (assuming the splitter has appropriate frequency capability?

Thanks

Dave B


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

DLBTiger said:


> I have a dish 500 which has 2-2x1 switches. As I understand your explanation and the diagram in the 921 manual, I remove 1 switch and take those 2 lines directly to the receiver. Is this correct?
> 
> For my edification, what is the difference between the 2x1 switch and a splitter (assuming the splitter has appropriate frequency capability?
> 
> ...


If you have a dish 500 and two SW 21 switches, you probably have two dual lnbf's on that dish. Which means that you would have to take the one cable from each 21 switch into the sat in ports on your 921. The difference between the 21 switch and a splitter is that a splitter does just that, it splits a signal. The 21 switch combines two signals onto one cable. You have two cables from each dual and they go into separate 21 switches that way you have signal from both satellites as the output from each switch.


----------



## DLBTiger (Mar 10, 2004)

sluggo said:


> If you have a dish 500 and two SW 21 switches, you probably have two dual lnbf's on that dish. Which means that you would have to take the one cable from each 21 switch into the sat in ports on your 921. The difference between the 21 switch and a splitter is that a splitter does just that, it splits a signal. The 21 switch combines two signals onto one cable. You have two cables from each dual and they go into separate 21 switches that way you have signal from both satellites as the output from each switch.


So my dish 500 with two dual lnbf's and two SW 21 switches can only support the 921, and cannot support another receiver in the house?

Thanks for sticking with me on this

Dave B


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's correct, DLBTiger. There are several upgrade options available if you need to support another receiver, but with what you have currently, you can only support 2 single tuner receivers or 1 dual tuner receiver.


----------

